# when the dealer damages your car ARGHHHHHH



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

just been on a test drive and liked the car, so were doing the maths bit and some twat that looked like Darren Miller out of Eastenders (funny enough his name was Darren) takes my keys to do the PX drive. 15mins later im getting concerned and the sales rep gets called away only to return a little red faced. We do the maths bit and still no keys so i ask what the problem is. We pop into the back room where they tell me my car is spotless and they offer me the trade in i want, all ther paperworks there and he tells me they dont forecourt TT,s so its gone out back. Im not ready to deal on the spot so i ask for the keysback only to be asked who powdered my alloys. Yeah there good i pipe up, then the penny drops. Thanks nobhead for curbing my 2 week old freshly done alloy. You total bell end.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't let them do them

Tell them you'll get them done yourself and pass them on the bill
Get the bill loaded for your inconvenience 
And demand some goodwill on future goods / service etc etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Lea, im so proud coz even Jo's gone mad. She cares after all. :lol:

problem is the rep made a real big deal of asking me where i had them done so he knows its a cheap fix.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Minor damage and easily fixed..

I had a two year old MG ZT (company car) in for a service back in 2004 and the garage called to say they'd had a small incident and would be dropping a courtesy car back that evening. I was out of the country and due back the next morning so told them I'd pop over and pick the loaner up the next lunchtime. They were very hesitant but eventually agreed.

When I got there they had all their demos in a line and offered me whichever one I wanted, for a few weeks whilst mine was assessed and repaired. After a long discussion about the damage I was eventually allowed to see my car and it had both front wheels flattened out, the whole front end was hanging off, bonnet at an awkward angle, windscreen smashed and both sides seriously dented.

Turned out on the test drive after the service their 'tester' had clipped a curb, jumped the pavement, smashed through a garden wall and embedded the car in the front of someone's house. All in a 30 zone, so must have been trying really hard.

i started laughing when told the tester had broken his arm in the incident.

Took their highest spec similar car, had it for 8 weeks and put 3,000 miles in it before returning it when it was agreed it was a write off and not repairable. Their insurance paid out and my company leased me a car until my new one arrived and sent them the bill for the lease car.

Picture of my car embedded in the house was in the local rag the following week, much to amusement of friends..

To top it off 12 months later I got a bill for the service and threat of debt collectors. I just passed it to my company legal people who sorted it.


----------

